# Poll: Which TV Medical Drama Do People Prefer?



## lene morissette (Aug 11, 2002)

Just curious. Feel free to comment on any that I've missed out too!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2002)

ER!!!

Some that perhaps should on there - Scrubs (I have only seen one or two eps, it plays at the same time as another show I watch), and oh, um, Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman ;(

I love ER, love it love love it.




ps this might get moved to the tv forums....


----------



## lene morissette (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Tabitha thanks for the suggestions, I forgot about 'Scrubs'! I shall add it now (if I can figure out how 2!)

 To Moderator " Can I do that?"


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 12, 2002)

None for me as I don't them now, but did used to watch 'Casualty' every now & then a few years ago, but not any more though


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 12, 2002)

i also don't watch them unless there nothing else better on the tube then i will watch them


----------



## nic (Aug 12, 2002)

None of them!

I watch - Doctor Quinn, Diagnosis Murder, and Quincy!!!!!!

- if you wanna call them "dramas".

_ (yeah tabitha, this is for the funky new tv forum!)_


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 12, 2002)

No probs Lene - there are brand new medical shows coming out of the US this year too.  Anyone else ever see *Strong Medicine*?  It was exec-produced by Whoopi Goldberg, and I believe she was in it a little bit.  It had Maggie from Northern Exposure as one of the central actresses.  Not too bad, considering it was only ever on "Living"  


ps, You need a mod to change your poll options - pm one of the gen disc mods, or a supermod - they can move the thread too.


----------



## pamie (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep I watch Casualty and have started to watch Scrubs but Im not that keen on it...but I do love Casualty!


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok, I've moved it to the "funky new TV forum" and I'll add those other poll options (moderators are able to add options to polls)

I sometimes watch 'Casualty'. I don't watch the others, but I used to watch 'Angels' in the 1970's.

edit: actually, I did watch 'Quincy', I did like that! But, I'm going to vote for 'St. Elsewhere'.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 13, 2002)

Haven't watched 'Casualty' for some time now as it just isn't the same as it used to be


----------



## nic (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Ok, I've moved it to the "funky new TV forum"*



Groovy man!! 
Now all I need is my vote shifted from "none" to "Diagnosis Murder".


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2002)

Shifted your vote. 

Far Out!!!


----------



## nic (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Shifted your vote.
> Far Out!!! *



Radical Dave!
It was hard to decide between Diagnosis Murder and Quincy.

I love Quincy's start sequence. That bit when he's examining a body, then in zooms out and when discover he is actually stroking some sexy blondes arm.
Quincy - you dog!


----------



## sweetbabe (Aug 13, 2002)

ER deffo  its really good :rolly2:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2002)

I am quite partial to a bit of Quincy in the afternoons, at least I was back when i was a student - and I loved that bit with the sexy lady too, Nic!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

Scrubs! I loved that show! Can't wait for the next series! 

Dorian was just so funny and cute I was like awwww all the time!

:flash:


----------



## ray gower (Aug 13, 2002)

Stopped watching Casualty when it started to become political.

I think the only one I really enjoyed was 'Only When I Laugh'. Though it was not exactly 'Medical', it did look at things from the prisoners (sorry patients) point of view. Remarkably accurate!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

I liked Casualty, but i can't really handle blood, not after that ep with the car bomb aaaages ago. I go all squeamish mut i like med-dramas...so thats why scrubs is really cool cos it aint got no gore and blood and its funny too. 
:flash:


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 13, 2002)

St. Elsewhere - 

I used to watch that all the time!


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 14, 2002)

ER, Chicago Hope, Scrubs!! So many good choices!


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

I really like Hoby CIty, there isn't any cute boys in it! But i can always check out other sites and programmes!

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

Have seen a couple of episodes of 'Holby City' & it's alright, a bit better than 'Casualty' though!


----------



## Krystal (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, I vote for ER because it really was great, I don't see it regularly but any time I can see some episodes.  

Krystal


----------



## nic (Aug 16, 2002)

I've never really watched Casualty, but I do have a fav episode.

Once there were they 2 famers fighting and somehow one farmer got his leg ripped off by a harvested.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 16, 2002)

Some of the best episodes of 'Casualty' was the end of series ones as they'd turn out to be cliff hangers


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 17, 2002)

I chose ER cos its really cool and refreshing still after so many years  i used to love Dr. Quinn MW (whatever happened to that?) and i think Scrubs is fast becoming another fave show 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't tend to watch them now a days as I don't seem to find any of them interesting


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 17, 2002)

ER is still interesting, i've watched it from the beginning (not really religiously like some of the other shows i watch) but you know, on and off. Dont you watch Scrubs? Its so funny!

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 18, 2002)

Not seen it Sammy


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 18, 2002)

Well it comes highly recommended


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 19, 2002)

Senn a few of 'E.r" years ago, but none since then


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 19, 2002)

Its a good series, some great characters, even after George Clooney left i loved it. Noah Wyle is cool as well, being the only original character left thats been there the whole time 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 20, 2002)

Then that character will probably be the next 2 go


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 20, 2002)

Maybe, depends on how long he has left in his contract and how many more seasons they plan to keep the show going for.

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 21, 2002)

True, but that's what happened 2 other shows though, nearly if not all the old characters have gone


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah but thats usually if they dont renew the actors contracts (which is usually for a couple reasons - the actor wants to go do other stuff/personal reasons, they feel the show is going no where, or the character is not needed anymore or something like that) so i think as long as Noah Wyle wants to stay there, and the character is liked and wanted, he'll stay  of course, ER wont last forever and Carter will have to go eventually (maybe to make way for a newer generation of actors), but i think Carter is a great character and should stay  for a long time yet

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 22, 2002)

That is the problem in that no show lasts for ever


----------



## Legolas (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone know when the next series of Scrubs is coming back on?
:flash:


----------



## nic (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *i used to love Dr. Quinn MW (whatever happened to that?) *


It got axed!
Jane Seymour is a classy lady


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 23, 2002)

I have no idea when the new Scrubs is coming on, i didnt get to watch all of the first season cos of going on hols so i hope they repeat that somewhere soon!

Shame about Dr. Quinn, she was cool  i always liked the Native American guy with the dog(?) 

xxx


----------



## nic (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sammy O'Neill _
> *Shame about Dr. Quinn, she was cool  i always liked the Native American guy with the dog(?) *



Sully and his pet wolf.... called "wolf"


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah yeah, i knew it was something like that 

Sully *sigh* 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

'Casualty' has changed a lot aswell & that's why i don't watch it any more


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 24, 2002)

I used to watch that when i was little, but i cant say that i've watched it for years now


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

Gone off medical dramas myself


----------



## lene morissette (Aug 25, 2002)

Noah Wyle *drool*:wink2:  - in the episode 'Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magic', he wears a pair of shades like that while listening 2 his discman. *looks at pic and faints*


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 26, 2002)

lol, could ya post it here!?

xxx


----------



## lene morissette (Aug 26, 2002)

It doesn't seem to work so I'll just give u the web address of the site  it's on:


go to 

'their songs' and it's above 'Blood.Sugar,Sex,Magik' in season 8.

http://home.earthlink.net/~traceymichelle


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 26, 2002)

Mmm, drool-worthy!

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't tend 2 watch them at all now a days


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 27, 2002)

Yeah you said in your last post i think 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 27, 2002)

Did I?

Sorry if I did! :blush:


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

i HATE stuff like this! there should be a way for you to vote more than once in these polls! er's still my favorite, but i miss chicago hope - the old episodes before they fired like half the cast in one fail swoop.  i also love scrubs.  i think it's really funny and has a lot of heart.


----------



## Stargazer Lily (Feb 16, 2003)

ER is a can't miss for me - have watched it since the beginning - ditto with Scrubs! That show just KILLS me!!! It's hilarious!


----------



## little smaug (May 14, 2003)

Scrubs is absolutely hilarious, but if we're talking drama, i'd say ER. I only started watching it last season, but i'm already hooked! I used to love Chicago Hope, but then they ended it. There was a really dishy doctor on it, but i can't remember his name.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 7, 2003)

probably jack.  he was the yummiest.  he was played by mark harmon


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 4, 2004)

ER and Scrubs are the only ones i watch from that list.

Scrubs is really funny.  But ER has to take the cake.  It's obviously overdone both in the medicine and the drama but the characters are so great and acted so well plus the stories are interesting if a little repetitive 

How about Green Wing.  A new medical humour show.  I haven't seen it yet.  Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Dave (Sep 5, 2004)

I've seen very few from the list, and I don't watch any of them regularly, but I noticed there was no M*A*S*H !

How can no one mention M*A*S*H ?


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2004)

maybe because it's only kind of a drama?  more of a comedy really.

(love it by the way!)


----------



## immortalem (Jan 29, 2005)

I like the show ER but there is a new show out called Medical Investigators that is really good too.


----------



## Maria8475 (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah i heard that was showing in the UK soon.  What's it about? Do you think it's worth watching?


----------



## little smaug (Jan 30, 2005)

I haven't heard of that.  

But I recently discovered that ITV2 is showing repeats of Chicago Hope, so I'm getting addicted to it all over again!


----------



## Steffi (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *I haven't heard of that.
> 
> But I recently discovered that ITV2 is showing repeats of Chicago Hope, so I'm getting addicted to it all over again!  *



I havn't heard of that one either.

Chicago Hope is back on?? oh goody must go watch it. 

But E.R. is still my favourite...Dr. John Carter...Sigh!!


----------



## Shaun (Feb 3, 2005)

The only ones I watch/watched are Chicago Hope, Scrubs and Diagnosis Murder. With Scrubs being my gavourite by far.


----------



## Maria8475 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steffi _
> *
> 
> I havn't heard of that one either.
> *



Medical Investigation is starting on the Sci-Fi channel tomorrow at 8pm.

From TV tome:

Neal McDonough and Kelli Williams (The Practice) play members of a mobile medical team from the National Institutes of Health (NIH) who are summoned in a heartbeat to scope out -- and hopefully snuff out -- outbreaks of unexplained and fearful diseases. These specialists drop out of the sky anywhere and have government carte blanche to take charge when people start dying, which requires them to medically re-construct grisly events to prevent the next epidemic, plague or contagion. 

McDonough stars as Dr. Stephen Connor, the leader of the team whose take-charge attitude has enabled him to save the lives of millions, but in the process, has sadly cost the separated Connor his family. Williams portrays Dr. Natalie Durant, who specializes in pathology and epidemiology and works under the supervision of Connor, a man whom she respects, but is willing to stand up to in any life-threatening situation. 

The elite team also includes Troy Winbush (John Q.) as specialist Frank Powell, a quiet but intense medical inspector who is friends with Connor. Likewise, Powell works well with Dr. Miles McCabe (Christopher Gorham, Jake 2.0), the newest and youngest member of the team who tries to prove his "wunderkind" reputation is deserved -- but struggles to mature and keep pace with his colleagues in the big leagues. Anna Belknap (The Handler) also stars as the NIH's publicity liaison Eva Rossi, a woman who uses unconventional methods to keep the media at bay in the middle of a crisis. 
-------------

Sounds good.


----------



## little smaug (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds cool. 

Too bad I don't have that channel.


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 8, 2005)

That does sound good....too bad I didnt see this post sooner!


----------



## Maria8475 (Feb 8, 2005)

It was actually quite good.

They had an interesting plot, not too obvious or predictable.  And a great team, all the characters seemed really interesting and worth getting to know (well okay with the exception of the cliched Connor - works too hard, no time for family).  

Christopher Gorham is great, as always, and provides eye candy 

---- 

if you have the channel, they're repeating it on Friday 8pm.


----------



## Sinistra (Feb 8, 2005)

thanks for that maria, i will have to watch it friday


----------



## FeedMeTV (Feb 27, 2005)

E.R is by far my favourite. Kovac mmm....




Sorry just having a moment there. What was I saying? Oh yes, I used to watch Holby and Casualty but when I missed them for a couple of weeks I realised I didn't care so never started watching them again. Although I did see the Christmas special when the two combined and I thought that was quite good.
I agree that Scrubs is very funny - it took me a while to like it because it's got an unusual humour :clown:!!!! But it is good!
Can't really say I've seen any of the others.


----------



## Annette (Feb 27, 2005)

Massive fan of E.R, love Kovac (think he's quite sexy), miss Anthony Edwards . 

Watched Chicago Hope till it disappeared off our screens but trying to catch the repeats on ITV2. Also liked A&E but thats disappeared too. Enjoyed watching Martin Shaw in it. 

Great fan of Casualty and Holby City. 

annette


----------



## little smaug (Feb 27, 2005)

I really like Casualty. I watched Holby City until Zubin left, and then I stopped watching, cos he was my favourite character. But now he's come back, and I don't know what's been happening!


----------



## Maria8475 (Jun 9, 2005)

*House M.D.* is starting in the UK tonight (Channel 5, 10pm).  Hugh Laurie plays Dr. House, a supposed brilliant doctor who figures out all the cases that baffle 'normal' doctors.  But he has a few problems with his bedside manner, leading to a lot of sarcasm.  

The picture is of him and his team of specialists (from TV Tome).

Has anyone in the US seen it?  What do you think?


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, I've heard of that show, and seen the ads, I live in ireland  but I haven't gotten a chance to watch it yet, what's it like?

My fave medical drama is All Saints, I just really like it, It's Australian and its great!


----------



## little smaug (Jul 21, 2005)

House is _awesome_. :rolly2:


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you know when it's on in the uk? From the ads it seems like the main guy is really mean and stuff, but I like that!


----------



## little smaug (Jul 21, 2005)

Not mean, as such, just very sarcastic and snarky. 

It's on in about 2 minutes, actually. Thursdays, 10pm, on Five.


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool! I won't get to see it tho cuz mum's watching her soaps, and that's the only tv with that channel


----------



## little smaug (Jul 21, 2005)

Aw, that's a shame. 

Maybe wait until it's out on DVD? At least then you can watch it from the beginning of the season.


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah, might do that. 

Is it a new show? Is this the first season?


----------



## little smaug (Jul 21, 2005)

Yep, first season. We're on about episode 6 over here, but I'm not sure how many eps there are in a season.


----------



## lisasg1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you know if it'll be coming to any other channel soon?


----------

